# AC ducts...



## Streamin1972 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm at the stage where I am replacing all of the flex duct work in the attic of my bungalow. They were filled with rats and rat leftovers. All the ducts are gone, as are the rats. My question is...

There were 8" and 10" hoses coming off of the top of the air handler. The house will only have 5 ducts. (small house) Is there any special size that I need? Or, does it depend upon the length of the runs? The longest run will be about 6-8'. I  moved the unit closer to the hallway, as it was previously set back deep in a closet with the air return inside the closet. What a mess!

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Oh yeah... where do I get the foam panels with foil on one side to cut to form air boxes? I didn't see them at the HD. They have the foil tape, but not the panels.

Thanks!   

Barry


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Barry:
Any HVAC supply house should have the fiberglass duct, or you can purchase a metal plenum and wrap it with fiberglass insulation (my preference).
Your pipes should be 6" metal for small rooms and 8" for larger rooms. The supply house will have fiberglass sleeve insulation to cover the pipe with, it works great!
I once worked for United Refrigeration, who has what you need. Some other places would be Grainger, or any dealer in Heating and air conditioning equipment.
Glenn


----------

